# Black Welsh



## 77Herford (Dec 17, 2011)

After seeing what I suspect are Black Welsh sheep I so want some.  I can't get over how Black they are.  They aren't that big more a medium to small size breed.  I imagine the hand spinners in the area LOVE it.





			
				Moderator said:
			
		

> This topic has been closed at the request of the OP.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 18, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> After seeing what I suspect are Black Welsh sheep I so want some.  I can't get over how Black they are.  They aren't that big more a medium to small size breed.  I imagine the hand spinners in the area LOVE it.


So when will they arrive at your farm>  

K


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 18, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ENABLER


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 18, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm good at spending other people's hard earned money.  I don't know too many who aren't good at it.  

Hey, you only live once.  

K


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 18, 2011)

She is no enabler.  We just know we'll see it soon that you have them on your farm!  You are blessed to have the space and the finances to get what you want when you see something you like. I'm a bit jealous!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 18, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> She is no enabler.  We just know we'll see it soon that you have them on your farm!  You are blessed to have the space and the finances to get what you want when you see something you like. I'm a bit jealous!


Yea what marlowmanor said, lol.  

I can just here it now, telling the wife it was ALL Ms. Research's fault for bringing those Black Welsh to the farm.  Oh well, if it gets you out of trouble with the wife, use that excuse.  But remember, POST pics. lol

K


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

Sheep Production Handbook said:
			
		

> *Mature Ewe*
> Body weight: 70-110 lb
> Grease fleece wt: 3-4 lb
> Fiber diameter: 29-36 micrometers
> ...


Being so small, I doubt they will be good for commercial lamb production. They don't produce much of a fleece, but you can still sell it to a niche market and hopefully profit off of it. But, personally, I only see this breed being good for marketing breeding stock to other sheep producers.

But they do look like they'd be fun to have! I love really small sheep because their lambs are extra tiny and have extra cuteness


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 18, 2011)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Sheep Production Handbook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have raised thousands off sheep... I culled any lamb that was born with even a trace of black wool fiber as worthless to the wool market.  Their production and growth rate is mediocre at best.  Last year, we were invited and whent to a ranch where they had a BBQ where they served a 9 month old weather BWM as they were touting the breed and had about 14 lambs and were selling them and  most of the rest of their herd. ( marketing to   retiring to the country yuppy suckers as natural/organic, grass fed only, easy keepers, low maintenence, and one COULD make a profit  [ HOW ??? ) . We were served 2 small slices of meat and some biscuits, veggies, and baked potatoes along with lots of wine coolers and beer.   I could have eaten the entire rib cage or even the leg of lamb all by myself.  The taste was nothing special about it, I have eaten much better lamb from my own flock.  We were not impressed... passed on the high $$$ investment offer !


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 18, 2011)

Martha Stewart has a pair.  Ooh la la!


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 18, 2011)

Great the Convict has some.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Oogiem (Dec 22, 2011)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Being so small, I doubt they will be good for commercial lamb production. They don't produce much of a fleece, but you can still sell it to a niche market and hopefully profit off of it. But, personally, I only see this breed being good for marketing breeding stock to other sheep producers.


We currently make the majority of income from our Black Welsh flock entirely from the meat. We sell mutton, not lamb, lambs are too small to profitably butcher. Less than 25% of our income is from breeding stock or pets and some years (like this one) we have zero breeding stock sales. Wool is also a very minor part, even with selling raw fleeces, roving, processed yarns and knit items we get less than 10% of income from wool.

I woudl say they are suitable for meat production in exclusively grass finished operations where their thriftyness makes them profitable.


----------

